# Halo.Wars.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## squirt1000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good to me,


----------



## playallday (Feb 18, 2009)

Uhh..  Something is wrong, most of the text is unreadable!


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 18, 2009)

nice, who wants to play a game tonight?


----------



## T-hug (Feb 18, 2009)

Some guys are saying it crashes after third cutscene:

[4:54pm][SEARCH] Halo.Wars.XBOX360-GLoBAL got released 18m 30s ago [NUKED] freeze.after.3rd.cutscene [ XBOX360 / GLoBAL | 6962.2MB in 74F ]

I dunno if this is true or not I can't see anyone grabbing it and burning it that fast let alone trying it from HD also.
I'm grabbing it now but have no media until tomorrow or Saturday if I'm lucky (just ordered some).


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 18, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Uhh..  Something is wrong, most of the text is unreadable!



its ASCII art...


----------



## playallday (Feb 18, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it sure doesn't look like anything to me!


----------



## War (Feb 18, 2009)

Eh, I might pirate it. Not a big fan of Halo.


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, Sorry. The ascii got foobed. Am grabbing it now and see if it works or not


----------



## MiloFoxburr (Feb 18, 2009)

Tempting :/. I'm getting the LE edition when it comes out anyway but need a new game to play and 10 days early is nice


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 18, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you use a proper program to read it it will look like this: http://www.nextrl.it/newsimg/x360nfo/Halo....X360-GLoBAL.png


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 18, 2009)

use a code box 
	
	



```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .ed"""" """$$$$be.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ^""**$$$e.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ."ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ '$$$cÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"4$$bÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ dÂÂ3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ $$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ $ÂÂ*ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .$$$$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.$ÂÂ^cÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ $$$$$e$$$$$$$$.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂd$LÂÂ4.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4$$$$$$$$$$$$$$bÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ$$$$b ^ceeeee.ÂÂ4$$ECL.F*$$$$$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂe$""=.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ$$$$P d$$$$F $ $$$$$$$$$- $$$$$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ z$$b. ^cÂÂÂÂ 3$$$F "$$$$bÂÂ $"$$$$$$$ÂÂ$$$$*"ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.=""$cÂÂ
ÂÂ4$$$$LÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ $$P"ÂÂ"$$bÂÂ .$ $$$$$...e$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.=ÂÂe$$$. 
ÂÂ^*$$$$$cÂÂ%..ÂÂ *cÂÂÂÂ..ÂÂÂÂ$$ 3$$$$$$$$$$eFÂÂÂÂ zPÂÂd$$$$$ 
ÂÂÂÂ"**$$$ecÂÂ "\ÂÂ %ce""ÂÂÂÂ$$$ÂÂ$$$$$$$$$$*ÂÂÂÂ.r" =$$$$P"" 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"*$b.ÂÂ"cÂÂ*$e.ÂÂÂÂ*** d$$$$$"L$$ÂÂÂÂ.d"ÂÂe$$***"ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ^*$$c ^$c $$$ÂÂÂÂÂÂ4J$$$$$% $$$ .e*".eeP"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "$$$$$$"'$=e....$*$$**$cz$$" "..d$*"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "*$$$ÂÂ*=%4.$ L L$ P3$$$F $$$P"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"$ÂÂ "%*ebJLzb$e$$$$$b $P"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ%..ÂÂÂÂÂÂ4$$$$$$$$$$ "ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ $$$eÂÂ z$$$$$$$$$$%ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"*$cÂÂ"$$$$$$$P"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ."""*$$$$$$$$bcÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-"ÂÂÂÂ.$***$$$"""*e.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .-"ÂÂÂÂ.e$"ÂÂÂÂ "*$cÂÂ^*b.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.=*""""ÂÂÂÂ.e$*"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"*bcÂÂ"*$e..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.$"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.z*"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ^*$e.ÂÂ "*****e.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ$$ee$cÂÂ .d"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "*$.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ3.ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ^*$E")$..$"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *ÂÂ .ee==d%ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ $.d$$$*ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ *ÂÂJ$$$e*ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"""""ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "$$$"ÂÂ Gilo95'
```
 when you want to post ascii art
it should come out properly formatted


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fixed. Used the original nfo png


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2009)

So has anyone tried it yet?
Region Free Ninja Blade out today too


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 19, 2009)

Works fine, Am at stage 8 and no freeze for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is Ninja blade any good?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Feb 19, 2009)

yeh def loved the demo - usually don't like rts's but like the controls on this - will play live later today. As from other places - "x360 arcade is what 4 games retail... who cares..."


----------



## T-hug (Feb 21, 2009)

Today we have played Halo Wars since 9:30am until about 2 hours ago. Well I say we, but I mean my nephew lol he played it non stop and I just watched (I suck at RTS).
Great game for sure and seems well done for console controls.

Ninja Blade is great, more my type of game, over the top action, huge ass bosses and ridiculous cutscenes.  More fun than NGII for me, as it doesn't punish you.


----------



## cardyology (Feb 23, 2009)

Think im gonna give this a try tonight but if M$ are actually watching us modders playing games early, im sure halo wars is one they'll keep a very close eye on.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 26, 2009)

Our of curiosity, have any of you guys actually played this in online multiplayer with random people ?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Feb 26, 2009)

no just beat the game - played a few skirmish - we'll prolly wait to play multi when the release date hits :S - we'll see...


----------

